
Tumblr is Dead (and other thoughts on banned adult content on the internet) - pmlnr
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2018/12/17/37154956/the-death-of-tumblr-is-coming
======
zimpenfish
Also,

> The move seemed to be an attempt by Tumblr to satisfy Apple, a company
> notorious for sanitizing its content.

is bullshit because Tumblr have said they were working on the porn removal
plan well before the CP problem led to the App Store disappearance. Apple had
no problem with Tumblr in the App Store for _years_ with all its porn. It has
no problem with Flickr either and that also has a staggering collection of
pornographic material.

------
zimpenfish
Features an autoplaying GIF of Fassbender's buttocks. Does that warrant an
NSFW tag?

